# RUI or RECON for Vitamin C



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2018)

Liquid Cialis..........Anyone tried Recon or RUI?


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Neither are a sposor here so this may not go over so well. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2018)

macedog24 said:


> Neither are a sposor here so this may not go over so well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



My Bad........I think HeavyIron reps Recon though!!


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2018)

Tesla said:


> Liquid Cialis..........Anyone tried Recon or RUI?




... I like Cialis pills....  20mgs..  don't know from Recon or Rui   ......


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2018)

Tesla said:


> Liquid Cialis..........Anyone tried Recon or RUI?



no but this one works --> https://www.mota-max.com/products/sildenafil-citrate/


----------



## Tesla (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## dave 236 (Apr 13, 2018)

Iron mag research liquid tadalifil is gtg. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 15, 2018)

Tesla said:


> Liquid Cialis..........Anyone tried Recon or RUI?



You still washing it down with merlot and wearing headbands these days? Where is everyone at ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

